# Are you sexually frustrated?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

somewhat...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Never even had a peck on the cheek and I'm 26 today. So.......yeah? :um


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no. i do not contemplate it, consider it, ponder it, imagine it, let my mind wander to it, nothing of that sort. my thoughts do not go there nor have they ever gone there. i am as much a virgin in mind as i am in body. my purity IS DIVINE.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I would have to go with ... yes.
But it's more of a lack of intimacy frustration.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nah i moved on


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Nah, I just fapped


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yes, very much so. I'll often get cravings and the hand just isn't good enough anymore.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, but will that change in oncoming years?


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Staying pretty even for the guys


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

On the whole I guess I am.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, guys are horny.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I get frustrated once a day...sometimes twice.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

My libido is hibernating.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

It depends sometimes, but recently I've been frustrated enough to consider looking into some kind of FWB situation. Probably won't happen though because I'm too picky.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I'm sexually satisfied.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I got 99 problems but sexual frustration ain't one.

ps: this is the first time I made a 99 reference. Don't judge me.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

yeet


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why am I not surprised at who made this poll? :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No my libido is really low.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Why am I not surprised at who made this poll? :lol


Because it was obvious who it was going to be? :lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

YEAH. Been almost 2 years.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

It would've been much more interesting and fun if the poll was public.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Very xD


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Why am I not surprised at who made this poll? :lol


:lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Can I get castrated, please? :^/


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I get frustrated every once in a while.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Of course I am.

It all could be ending very soon though.


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

Haven't had sex since November. Thinking about being a born again virgin.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My drive is pretty low (for a guy at least) and the only time it's ever gone up is when I had a gf. I think my sexuality is more feminine in that regard - I need to feel close to someone before I can contemplate getting it on :teeth


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

No


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

not really. I can endure long bouts of celibacy, I think I have an ability in that sense. as with most sa'ers its self imposed celibacy, I have a decent sex drive but its mainly reserved for those who I am in a relationship with. I get odd moments of sexual tension when i'm in the physical presence of those who i'm sexually attracted to, its more of an irritation than anything else and it can be frustrating not really knowing how to deal with the situation or having any options,i'm more likely to take the approach of just not bothering spending time with that person if it becomes too much of an annoyance. but on the whole I don't really suffer from sexual frustration. i've noticed others who are single and seem to have much more problems. like their lives are controlled by it and their behaviour is incredibly sexually motivated, that must be pretty bad. feel sorry for them in a way because they are clearly frustrated but not getting any ever from a partner.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Uh, no... I'm 21 years old and I have zero interest in sex.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

enfield said:


> no. i do not contemplate it, consider it, ponder it, imagine it, let my mind wander to it, nothing of that sort. my thoughts do not go there nor have they ever gone there. i am as much a virgin in mind as i am in body. my purity IS DIVINE.


Didn't you think about it while typing?


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope. I can wait.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Not really. For the past month and a half sex has been the *last* thing on my mind.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, but I've been too lazy/busy to go out searching for it. I hate first dates with strangers. Too nerve-wracking and a pain in the *ss to get all femmed up for. And the chance of it turning into a regular thing is slim. So if I'm busy with stuff, the effort is not worth the reward.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I would have said no 5 minutes ago but after reading this thread, yes.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

No - only because I think my testosterone is low.


----------



## NJada (May 30, 2013)

Depends. I'm celibate, but I'm kind of frustrated with the way sex is brought up ALL THE TIME for no good reason. If you call that sexual frustration, then I'm moderately frustrated :lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

no. never was and never will be.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am not


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

yes i am desprately frustrated and want sex.. Its these stupid hormones so I cant help but crave sex all time.. very annoying


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I masturbate like everyday


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Not even a little. My thoughts regarding sex usually hover somewhere between gross and ambivalence. Its quite rare for me it ever feel sexual frustration.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

iam right know, shes out of town :|. i guess ill have to spend some time with manuela :um



maira20 said:


> I masturbate like everyday


good for you!


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

no.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

i think so, lol.
but i want it and am disgusted by it, so i don't know.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

No. But I'm only 15, lmao.
I used to masturbate heaps... now I don't. I feel too ugly for it. I feel that the guys I fantasize about while doing it will think I'm fat and ugly, so I just don't do it anymore.
Sad times. :\


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My sex drive is pretty darn low, so not really a problem.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

of course


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Only every once and awhile. My sex drive is pretty low for a guy though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No. I am all sexed out. :thud


----------

